# replacement clutch selector



## PhiberOptix (Oct 5, 2009)

Disaster the plastic clutch selector broke






so had to make a new one this time from mild steel

drilled out the bulk of it





bored out and knurled





Drilling the screw holes in a dividing head





countersinking the screw holes





and fitted back on and packed with grease


----------



## ariz (Oct 6, 2009)

uhmmm, your machines seem to change from time to time... 

joke apart, well done Phiberoptix


----------



## PhiberOptix (Oct 6, 2009)

ariz  said:
			
		

> uhmmm, your machines seem to change from time to time...



 :big: :big: 'MY' machines if only.... ;D
 I can only wish for machines like these lol, 
ONLY the top and bottom pic are of my machine 

the rest are at a friends engineering company's workshop where they have already got 
3 cnc mills all XYZ's and 
a manual bridgeport clone 
3 large manual lathes 
a capstan lathe 
and a xyz cnc lathe and more to come

I keep threatening to move my hammock in 
I would become a permanent fixture... Now if only I could get away with it 

Regards
Andy


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 6, 2009)

> I would become a permanent fixture... Now if only I could get away with it Wink
> 
> Regards
> Andy


Tell them they NEED a night watchman or a sitter LOL
Tin


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice Andy 
thats will last allot longer ;D
regards Rob


----------

